# Upgrade from 9700K to 7600X + B650 mobo  for current RTX 3080. Advice needed, which parts to pick?



## droid99 (Nov 24, 2022)

Hi, guys!  

I'm planning to build new PC with new AM5 platform. I was thinking about 13600K/13700K but since November i can't find a  good Z790 DDR5 mobo from MSI there in my country, even on amazon EU.  Sold out atm or i need to wait. Only Z790 DDR4 motherboards are available right now.

My idea was build PC with 7600X then switch it with Ryzen 7000 3D cache in 2023. So 7600X is temporary solution for me. Performance of 7600X should above 9700K anyway and enough for gaming.

My current PC:

CPU: 9700K
Mobo: MSI Z390 Gaming Edge
Cooler: Dark Rock 4
RAM:  Corsair VENGEANCE RGB PRO 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16 Black (CMW32GX4M2C3200C16)
GPU: MSI RTX 3080 Suprim
SSD: Samsung 970 PRO 512GB
PSU : Fractal ION 860W Platinum (1 version)
Case: Phanteks Evolv X

Monitor: Acer Predator 25" 1080p 280hz

New PC platform would be looks like:

CPU: 7600X
MOBO: MSI B650 Carbon or Edge. For sure MOBO should be futureproof to handle Ryzen 7000 3D cache.
RAM: CMH32GX5M2B6000Z30 or F5-6000J3038F16GX2-TZ5NR Link to compare Corsair vs G.Skill
SSD: Corsair MP600 LPX 1TB, WD SN850X 1TB or MSI Spatium M480 Play 1TB. Which one you would choose? MSI's SSD would match to MOBO
GPU: MSI RTX3080 Suprim for now (but if AMD RX 7000 XTX will be better i may switch to RX 7000 next year)

Cooler: I was thinking about good AIO with ARGB. Please, advice me what to pick. Or air cooler enough?
My list of AIO:

1) Fractal Lumen 360mm RGB
2) be quiet! Pure Loop 2 FX 360mm
3) MSI MAG CORELIQUID C360
4) MSI MPG CORELIQUID K360 V2
5) MSI MEG CORELIQUID S360

PSU: Is my current PSU good? I can order Corsair HX1000 Platinum

Case: Since Evolv X is pretty much closed case without enough airflow,  would you recommend to change case or do  i need just change stock fans to better one?

My case list looks like if i would change Evolv X:
Fractal Meshify 2 RGB
Eclipse-G500A-DRGB  there is no dust filters, only mesh on top and front. I guess Fractal has better dust filters.
Corsair iCue 5000X RGB

OS: Windows 11 PRO 64bit

_BUDGET_ -  around 1500 +/-   EURO. Country Poland.
_PURPOSE OF THE BUILD -_ FPS games like quake champions and casual usage
_ITEMS YOU NEED/ALREADY HAVE - _ In need _- _new cpu, mobo, ram, ssd, cooler. I have - case and psu.
_OVERCLOCK OR NOT? - _NO

I would like to have  fast, responsible silent beast PC  after 4 years of using my current 9700K setup.


Feel free if you have extra questions,   I will be happy to answer.

Thank you guys for help!


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 25, 2022)

Looking at the Linus Tech Tips PSU Tier list, the ION line by Fractal is in their top tier, but if you share the UL code, someone can cross-reference who makes it actually, and give you the better idea, but should be fine for the new system. I'd go for whichever motherboard is more robust, chances are the 7xxxX3D that you end up going with, will benefit more. If price is equal, Corsair RAM since it has better timings, on paper will help with framerates. If the SSD is under a cooler, brand doesn't matter, and the minor differences, go for lowest cost. For AIO, I feel like the be quiet! might be the best option, their doing very well in the cooler space currently. I know some of the MSI AIOs are good, others aren't so look at the reviews.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 25, 2022)

I have the evolv X swapped all the fans for  140mm silent wing 3 high speed, cooling is much better vs the stock fans which are more meant to be quiet vs good performing. I would do 6 total 3 in front, 1 in rear, and 2 in the top rear position and run them at similar rpm.

As far as ram goes just make sure it has an expo profile both kits are decent the corsair one is technically better but I'm not sure it'd be noticeable. I would get a decent X670E for the much better connectivity over a B650 but if that's not important to you just get a board that offers everything you need. Everything else looks decent enough. 

3080 to 7900XTX likely won't be a worthwhile upgrade at 1080p most games will already be cpu limited regardless of what cpu you go with maybe less so once 7000X3D drops but you'll likely still hit a wall in a lot of games.


----------



## maxfly (Nov 25, 2022)

Your Fractal ION 860W is built by High Power, is backed by a 10yr warranty and reviews well. All of the ocp rails are set high so if you haven't run into any issues with your 3080 to date, you likely won't with your new gear either. 
GL with the new rig!


----------



## Tech_fanatic (Nov 25, 2022)

I would suggest you to go for at least a B650E motherboard (preferably X670E if you can) if you are going to keep that system for a while and as you will be upgrading to a 7XXX3D I think it will stay with for atleast 4-5 years. By that time you will have PCIe 5.0 Gfx cards in the market and also NVME PCIe 5.0 SSDs. Hence future-proofing your system. Also as history has shown X series chipsets provide better upgradability.
As for your PSU I would suggest you keep the one you have for now. 
Also get a new case with better airflow and support for AIOs like the ones you have mentioned already. Case isn't a thing which can easily be swapped after you have built your system.


----------



## droid99 (Nov 25, 2022)

Thank you guys for answering!


Tech_fanatic said:


> I would suggest you to go for at least a B650E motherboard



Too bad that MSI didn't show B650E mobo, as alternative i can get Asus B650E Strix E or ASRock B650E Taichy ( but there i don't like those  brown elements :/)
But as i have MSI gpu i didn't want software conflicts for example with Asus, thats why i prefer mobo from same company.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 25, 2022)

Make sure that Corsair Ram has a Ryzen badge, it has been a bane for Ryzen ddr4 platform. Id say GSkill or Crucial


----------



## droid99 (Nov 26, 2022)

Guys, small update

i ordered 7600X, MSI B650 Carbon,

cooler will be air one -  DeepCool AS500 PLUS, with AIO only problems haha

I decided to leave my Evolv X case and PSU,  i will change only fans to better one. Actually new Phanteks M25  fans  inside new  case - G500A are pretty good  in techpowerup review https://www.techpowerup.com/review/phanteks-eclipse-g500a-performance/10.html  3pack of 140mm size costs 50 euro there. Need to wait 10 days.

And ram will be Corsair 6000mhz cl36(cl30 is not available) https://skinflint.co.uk/corsair-vengeance-rgb-grau-dimm-kit-32gb-cmh32gx5m2d6000z36k-a2829597.html

I need to choose right SSD , do you think heatsink on MSI B650 Carbon could cool down SSD ? Or I should buy SSD with prebuilt heatsink?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 26, 2022)

Get a decent gen 4 nvme drive the stock m.2 heatsinks will be fine.


----------



## droid99 (Nov 26, 2022)

@oxrufiioxo

I ordered Corsair MP600 Pro LPX 2 TB for 210 euro few min ago,  probably best SSD deal so far. 

Thank you!


----------



## droid99 (Nov 28, 2022)

Ram is ordered CMH32GX5M2D6000Z36K


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 28, 2022)

droid99 said:


> since November i can't find a good Z790 DDR5 mobo from MSI there in my country, even on amazon EU.


 Some left in stock here: https://www.amazon.nl/s?k=z790+msi&...U3T6&sprefix=z790+msi,aps,76&ref=nb_sb_noss_1


----------



## droid99 (Nov 28, 2022)

Omg MSI z790 edge WiFi DDR5 671.02 euro.

That why i ordered and collected Ryzen 7600x today. I cancelled b650 carbon from Amazon btw. I can get  Asus B650E-E Strix Gaming for just  50 euro more.

And Asus B650e has 650E chipset, 8layer PCB, post code, better audio


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 29, 2022)

droid99 said:


> Omg MSI z790 edge WiFi DDR5 671.02 euro.
> 
> That why i ordered and collected Ryzen 7600x today. I cancelled b650 carbon from Amazon btw. I can get  Asus B650E-E Strix Gaming for just  50 euro more.
> 
> And Asus B650e has 650E chipset, 8layer PCB, post code, better audio



Good swap that B650E board is pretty legit and offers pretty much everything a person could need.


----------



## droid99 (Nov 29, 2022)

@oxrufiioxo

I ordered also this

Thermal Grizzly TG Shield to apply on 7600X CPU capacitors https://www.thermal-grizzly.com/en/products/385-tg-shield-en
New Arctic MX-6 4 gr  thermal paste

Btw there is also new motherboard from Asus,  i found it 

https://rog.asus.com/motherboards/rog-strix/rog-strix-x670e-a-gaming-wifi-model/spec/

What do you think, is it better than B650E-E Gaming? To be honest i don't care about more than one fast M.2 SSD + maybe 1x sata 2.5 ssd 2tb like Samsung 870 EVO, but one fast M.2 is enough atm.


----------



## Tech_fanatic (Nov 29, 2022)

droid99 said:


> @oxrufiioxo
> 
> I ordered also this
> 
> ...


In short: Yes
Longer version:
That board is clearly better than the B650E but will you be able to use it to its full potential (unless you do extreme RAM and cpu overclocking)? If you plan on keeping the system for atleast 4-5 years to come then you can go for the X670E. That ASUS Strix X670E is pretty high end and more expensive than your average X670E. But do you really need that many M.2 slots or the myriad of usb slots it offers? If you really do then I would suggest you to go for the Asrock Taichi X670E as it has better VRM for overclocking and has all the bells and whistles.
But if you really think that you won't be needing more m.2 slots in the future then a B650E board will be much better value and more than sufficient for you needs. B650E boards also offer PCIe 5.0 for future NVMe drives. They are a pretty good deal I would say.


----------



## droid99 (Nov 29, 2022)

Thank you @Tech_fanatic

I need only decrease temps and power for comfortable using. No need overclock to push to the limit CPU. I don't even know how to overclock Ryzen 7000. 

I'm planing order Phanteks M25 140 PWM Argb fans. I hope 6x are enough. 3x on front, 2x on top, 1x on rear.

I hope it won't be too bright in case.


----------



## Tech_fanatic (Nov 29, 2022)

droid99 said:


> Thank you @Tech_fanatic
> 
> I need only decrease temps and power for comfortable using. No need overclock to push to the limit CPU. I don't even know how to overclock Ryzen 7000.
> 
> ...


In that case a B650E will be the best fit for you. They offer the same features as an X670E but at a more affordable price. Also if you plan to run your cpu (7600X) cool just use PBO CO negative values (-15 will be a safe value but if your cpu supports it you can go lower) and your done. Any decent 240/280mm AIO will be sufficient for the 7600X with the negative CO settings. I have done so with my 7900x and now it stays mostly within 70C even while running all core benchmarks.
Also those many case fans will be more than enough if you fit them in correct push pull configuration (3x front intake , 1x rear exhaust and 2x top exhaust should do the job just fine).


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 29, 2022)

droid99 said:


> @oxrufiioxo
> 
> I ordered also this
> 
> ...



I did a build with that X670E board it's pretty great but so is the B650E board you've chosen just go with the cheaper one.


----------



## Hyderz (Nov 29, 2022)

just out of curiosity, 9700k is a pretty fast cpu. 
What made you decided to upgrade your parts?


----------



## droid99 (Nov 29, 2022)

@Hyderz 

I bought 9700k 4 years ago  yeas it's still great CPU, but there is few reasons 

- with am5 platform i could easily swap to 3D cache CPU   in 2023 ( should gives amazing boost in games) 
- 9700K is pretty old, i will sell it as soon as possible if it's worth something on market. I bet I'm gonna lose a lot of money if i still will keep it in 2023
- i want to to try AMD platform just from curiosity, check all tweaks in bios, check performance in games etc 
- upgrade path till 2025 with AMD
- also i don't know how will be situation with PC market in 2023, i heard price will go too high with every electronic stuff, so is better to do upgrade now for me.



I could upgrade to Raptor Lake, but motherboards price for Z790 Ddd5 kills my willing and is simply too high for "dead platform"


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 29, 2022)

droid99 said:


> upgrade path till 2025 with AMD


I would say even longer than that if they stick to their current marketing model. Remember their flagship ryzen 1st gen SKUs released in 2017, so id say a good 5-6yrs.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2022)

droid99 said:


> for "dead platform"


It shouldn't be a problem if you keep it at least 4 years.


----------



## droid99 (Nov 29, 2022)

@P4-630

i didn't want to keep  for 4 years Z790 just because i can't upgrade for better CPU/next gen CPU.

And i know Raptor Lake are one of best Intel's CPU, very powerful.

And 3D cache Ryzen looks.more interesting i guess.

It is what it is.


----------



## Hyderz (Nov 29, 2022)

@droid99 

fair enough, those are valid reasons
Am5 would be an awesome platform to swap to because of amd promise of multiple cpu generation support. 
initial build would be slightly costly but it allows you drop in more powerful cpu later down the path without a newer chipset upgrade.


----------



## droid99 (Dec 1, 2022)

Guys,i  found this, must be must have for Ryzen 7000

https://www.caseking.de/en/thermal-grizzly-amd-ryzen-7000-cpu-guard-fsd8-039.html


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 1, 2022)

droid99 said:


> Guys,i  found this, must be must have for Ryzen 7000
> 
> https://www.caseking.de/en/thermal-grizzly-amd-ryzen-7000-cpu-guard-fsd8-039.html



only if you really suck at applying thermal paste or want to use something conductive.


----------



## maxfly (Dec 1, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> only if you really suck at applying thermal paste or want to use something conductive.


Not at all, I see it as an extra level of cleanliness. I hate thermal paste getting on anything other than the ihs and block. This takes care of that nicely.


----------



## droid99 (Dec 1, 2022)

As i understand that Guard sponge stays after applying paste with  CPU cooler? No need to take it off before installing cooler?  Am i right?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 1, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> want to use something conductive.


@maxfly I think what ox is implying is conductive thermal paste, ie liquid metal, so it doesnt get on the SMD's near the IHS


----------



## droid99 (Dec 3, 2022)

Guys, im still struggling to pick right mobo, what to pick? last element in my build  both mobos looks very nice, X670E doesn't have only POST CODE feature


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 3, 2022)

droid99 said:


> what to pick?


The B650E, so you dont run into any backorder in-stock issues. Whats the rest of the specs tho?


----------



## droid99 (Dec 3, 2022)

Thank you, 

rest specs:

7600X till 3D cache
ram - CMH32GX5M2D6000Z36K
cooler - deepcool as  500 plus
gpu - msi rtx 3080 suprim
psu - fractal ion  860w platinum
case - phanteks evolv x + 6x m25 drgb fans from phanteks


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 3, 2022)

droid99 said:


> 7600X till 3D cache


If youre already planning on going 3d v cache. why not wait to get your mobo and peice it together then?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 3, 2022)

droid99 said:


> Guys, im still struggling to pick right mobo, what to pick? last element in my build  both mobos looks very nice, X670E doesn't have only POST CODE feature
> 
> View attachment 272821



They are extremely similar boards.... The b650 stix e at least from what I can find isn't very clear how it is splitting lanes to the m.2 drives 3 of them are connected to the cpu with most boards setup like this if you use more than two it drops the GPU to X8 so I would lean towards the x670 strix A being the better board even without a post code because you can use 3 M.2 slots before dropping your gpu lanes to X8.


----------



## droid99 (Dec 3, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> If youre already planning on going 3d v cache. why not wait to get your mobo and peice it together then?


I've got already 7600X just for now, idk when 3D cache will be available to be honest. So im prepared for upgrade for any time.

@oxrufiioxo  you can check   detailed review  there


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 3, 2022)

droid99 said:


> I've got already 7600X just for now, idk when 3D cache will be available to be honest. So im prepared for upgrade for any time.
> 
> @oxrufiioxo  you can  detailed review  there



He doesn't mention how the lanes are being split from the CPU to the 3 M.2 sockets attached to the CPU if using more than 1 drops the GPU down to X8 lanes this board would be crossed off my list I can't find online how they are split so you may need to message asus. If you never plan on using more than 2 m.2 drives 1 CPU/1 chipset its a non issue. The Strix A board can for sure handle 3 drives before dropping the gpu down to X8 1 CPU/2 chipset.

You will definitely not be able to populate all 4 on the B650E board without dropping the GPU to X8 because the CPU only has 24 lanes and that would take up 12 of them. The x670e Strix A depending on how the PCIe lanes are split up likely can use all 4 without this issue.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 3, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> He doesn't mention how the lanes are being split from the CPU to the 3 M.2 sockets attached to the CPU if using more than 1 drops the GPU down to X8 lanes


Might not be too limiting. I mean by the time gen5 drives roll around, should be big enough in capacity to compensate. 

@droid99 
Ahhh I see. I was about to do the same thing but im waiting just due to having a stronger chip. I can afford to wait it out some.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 3, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> Might not be too limiting. I mean by the time gen5 drives roll around, should be big enough in capacity to compensate.
> 
> @droid99
> Ahhh I see. I was about to do the same thing but im waiting just due to having a stronger chip. I can afford to wait it out some.



Both boards are excellent but I'm just trying to make sure the OP does as much research as possible and isn't surprised down the line if he/she populates all the M.2 sockets and notices his gpu dropping down to X8.


----------



## droid99 (Dec 3, 2022)

I could have max just 2x fast m.2, ( i don't need more SSD) i was thinking which one to get. Both are extremely good mobos.

I bought also Lian li strimer V2 24pin  extension RGB, to make more lights.


----------



## droid99 (Dec 10, 2022)

Guys, finally i have everything i guess. Thank you again for your effort and help. I will post final build ofc.   

Mobo weigh pretty much - 4-5kg, although box looks a small. Fans also weigh a bit.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 10, 2022)

Too bad there isnt a oem chip out for the 7000 line because this 5800 oem (now sold as a retail 5700X) is a kickass part lol.


----------



## droid99 (Dec 10, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Too bad there isnt a oem chip out for the 7000 line because this 5800 oem (now sold as a retail 5700X) is a kickass part lol.


Np with this, i doubt 3D cache version will be as OEM  and i can accept it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 11, 2022)

@droid99  seeing all the am5 builds makes me want to just get the platform just to have an early switch. My wallet's screaming at me tho " Dont hurt me please!"
lol


----------



## droid99 (Dec 11, 2022)

Guys, everything works. But fans are too loud during restart or turning on PC.  
Maybe i did something wrong.


Also and Expo mode seems not satble, i couldnt install windows 11.

I turned  off AMD Expo and finally could install without problems.
￼

Update. I turned off expo mode.

Installed windows, installed new AMD chipset driver.

Then i could turn on Expo mode again. Everything seems. stable now.

I have another problem with fans. It's just to loud.

You check video with this link below 









						mp4: 2022-12-12_yeht2jjtc
					

Visit this link to play the video: 2022-12-12_yeht2jjtc




					files.fm


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 12, 2022)

Pretty normal during boot for fans to briefly run at max RPM. I use a corsair commander pro on both my systems to get around this not sure if other controllers would also work.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 12, 2022)

droid99 said:


> Guys, everything works. But fans are too loud during restart or turning on PC.
> Maybe i did something wrong.
> 
> 
> ...



you can set custom fan curves in the BIOS


----------



## droid99 (Dec 12, 2022)

Guys, i guess i did mistake with case hub.

I will do everything again after work, afternoon.

That white header should be connected with only 1x  PWM fan  and rest 5 fans to hub


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 12, 2022)

I am not using my case hub, I plugged everything into the mobo so I can control the fan curves through BIOS.

maybe my fan hub would let me do that too, I don't know.


----------



## droid99 (Dec 12, 2022)

This is how it's should be properly connected


----------



## droid99 (Dec 12, 2022)

Pc build took me 9h omg, i was annoyed with installation

Basically installation of 6 fans took so much time and now it will take again more time haha, life 

I can't give up, guys!



JrRacinFan said:


> @droid99  seeing all the am5 builds makes me want to just get the platform just to have an early switch. My wallet's screaming at me tho " Dont hurt me please!"
> lol


Do it if  you need and you feel like your old PC is bad. What platform you have now btw?

@JrRacinFan to be honest 7600X gave me amazing performance uplift vs 9700K
 In quake champions game, i have 350-450 fps now on ultra video settings + RTX 3080 

Before i had max 230-300 fps on high settings with same RTX 3080

Imagine what will be with Ryzen 7000 3d cache. It will be destroyer CPU!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 12, 2022)

droid99 said:


> What platform you have now btw?


5900x on an MSI X570S chipset 3070 Ti gpu. See specs. Based on my usage,  I really could skip this generation of AMD cpus if i wanted to. 


droid99 said:


> Imagine what will be with Ryzen 7000 3d cache. It will be destroyer CPU!


This is exactly why I am trying to wait. I want the 8 core part.


----------



## droid99 (Dec 12, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> Based on my usage, I really could skip this generation of AMD cpus if i wanted to.



Yeah, but Ryzen 7000 is just too good and will be better with new bios update. I hope Mobo price will get cheaper till waiting for Ryzen 3D.
You can get nice x670E


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 13, 2022)

droid99 said:


> You can get nice x670E


Yeah, but i try not to overspend on mobo. IM thinking B650E this time around. The 470/570 chipsets were just a  touch too much for my needs.


----------



## droid99 (Dec 13, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah, but i try not to overspend on mobo. IM thinking B650E this time around. The 470/570 chipsets were just a  touch too much for my needs.


You can easily grab Asus b650e Strix e. Very good mobo. Very solid. Vrm section is also very strong, enough to OC even 7950X. There is also post code, although personally i don't understand how is works, but nice to have haha

It's up to you.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 13, 2022)

droid99 said:


> Asus b650e Strix e. Very good mobo.


I am looking at the NZXT N7 B650e or AsRock B650e Steel Legend


----------



## droid99 (Dec 22, 2022)

Guys, small update

Corsair mp600 lpx didn't match to motherboard. I couldn't use Asus q-latch feature.
You can see in picture Corsair SSD is too thick. It's was 2TB version. Maybe 1TB version is slightly slim.

So i returned Corsair SSD and bought Samsung 990 pro SSD. I used motherboard's heatsink.

You see my final build  

Thank you again for help!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 22, 2022)

droid99 said:


> I couldn't use Asus q-latch feature.


Heatsink looks to be interfering with it. Could've worked it out by removing the q latch, putting in the ssd, adding the q latch and then screwing it down. Either way, nice build, looks beastly.


----------



## droid99 (Dec 22, 2022)

This picture after installing Samsung SSD and Lian Li RGB kit



JrRacinFan said:


> Either way, nice build, looks beastly.


Thank you!


----------



## droid99 (Dec 24, 2022)

Guys, interesing info, i guess i have gear mode 1 for ram (Command rate 1T)


----------



## AsRock (Dec 24, 2022)

Tech_fanatic said:


> I would suggest you to go for at least a B650E motherboard (preferably X670E if you can) if you are going to keep that system for a while and as you will be upgrading to a 7XXX3D I think it will stay with for atleast 4-5 years. By that time you will have PCIe 5.0 Gfx cards in the market and also NVME PCIe 5.0 SSDs. Hence future-proofing your system. Also as history has shown X series chipsets provide better upgradability.
> As for your PSU I would suggest you keep the one you have for now.
> Also get a new case with better airflow and support for AIOs like the ones you have mentioned already. Case isn't a thing which can easily be swapped after you have built your system.



Wha , don't even need Gen 4  never mind gen 5 ha, not even in 5 years. I think be better of with 650E.



eidairaman1 said:


> Make sure that Corsair Ram has a Ryzen badge, it has been a bane for Ryzen ddr4 platform. Id say GSkill or Crucial



Yeah another vote for G.Skill here


----------



## lightning70 (Dec 24, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> only if you really suck at applying thermal paste or want to use something conductive.


This thing appeals to meticulous folks like me. Because if I had this processor, I would not want the thermal paste to flow into the gaps there.  I would buy it even though I applied the putty well.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 24, 2022)

droid99 said:


> Guys, small update
> 
> Corsair mp600 lpx didn't match to motherboard. I couldn't use Asus q-latch feature.
> You can see in picture Corsair SSD is too thick. It's was 2TB version. Maybe 1TB version is slightly slim.
> ...


PLease list your system specs in your member settings. It sucks to see a PC and not know what is in it.


----------



## droid99 (Dec 24, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> PLease list your system specs in your member settings. It sucks to see a PC and not know what is in it.


Hi, i did now, please confirm if you can see PC spec!


----------



## Hyderz (Dec 24, 2022)

droid99 said:


> Hi, i did now, please confirm if you can see PC spec!



enjoy your new pc and the performance boost from the 9700k, i want to upgrade now because i have the upgrade itch
but ill be good and wait until 2025/2026 i feel the 9900k still have a few more years before it starts to struggle in the new games


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 24, 2022)

droid99 said:


> Hi, i did now, please confirm if you can see PC spec!


Nice build!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 24, 2022)

Hyderz said:


> before it starts to struggle in the new games


Hows your fps lows running on that 21:9 display?

I just noticed your display @droid99 Acer Predator XB3 that monitor is a killer. I bet the 3080 keeps up with it no problems. Anyways, still love the build.  Got my Arctic fans in. I reversed the airflow of the case as a test. Shouldnt have, I need to configure it back to how i had it.


----------



## droid99 (Dec 25, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> Nice build!


Thank you!


----------



## Octavean (Jan 8, 2023)

JrRacinFan said:


> I am looking at the NZXT N7 B650e or AsRock B650e Steel Legend


I’ve purchased an ASRock B650E PG Riptide WiFi motherboard with a RyZen 7950X CPU.  I went with ASRock because the last few Asus motherboards I’ve used developed issue that made me question the quality.  Also I really liked my ASRock X570 Taichi.  There seem to be some minor issues with ASRock boards which they are now addressing with updated BIOS.  Maybe it’s early adopters issues but I’m abstaining from recommending them in the interim.


----------

